
What makes good code - ingve
http://ericasadun.com/2015/10/28/what-makes-good-code/
======
merb
i would say that there is not an exact clear definition and 'good code', also
I think that the most important thing about code is that it is reliable and
easy changeable without breaking everything. Also it should be small and
simple and not be a unicorn that does everything. it should focus on its core
principle

------
kleer001
Inclusive to everything else said already I would add

"Be well documented."

Thing is that's not always possible. Documentation can sometimes take just as
long as it did to solve the problem in the first place. So, maybe I'll dump
that into the fantasy exemplary awesome code instead of good code.

